# Temporary rehoming for Mr Noodles - 5 yo neutered ginger/white cat



## Paula Freitas (Jun 22, 2015)

My partner and I will have to move to Thailand for work reasons and will need to stay there for 6 to 8 months. We looked into taking Mr Noodles (our ginger/white 5yo neutered, vaccinated, microchipped and *100% indoors cat* that appears in my profile picture) with us, but there is no way we can afford a ticket of £1,500 each way to take him there.

We don't want to give him away, as we have him since he was really tiny. We already tried our friends, and no one is able to help. He has always been a sole cat, so I don't really know how he would behave around other animals (my experience with my mom's cats is that they are not very fond at first, but then everybody gets along well after a short period of time). Overall I would say that he is, despite reserved at first, quite loving and playful.

We are looking for a loving and caring temporary home that can take him in for this length of time (6-8 months counting probably from the beginning of September 2015). We are going to pay for food and litter.

We are based in London but could go to other areas in the UK.

Thank you very much,
Paula


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just bumping this up a bit as your thread hasn't had a reply. Unfortunately I am unable to help you myself as I already have two indoor boys and not a huge house.
I hope someone can help x


----------



## Paula Freitas (Jun 22, 2015)

Awww, thank you so much! We are really struggling in finding someone to take care of him


----------



## SaraCat (Jul 4, 2015)

Try and contact rescue centers, they might have fosterers able to help you.


----------

